

Comcast Blocks HBO Go from Working on Playstation 4 - artsandsci
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/20150303/12433530200/comcast-blocks-hbo-go-working-playstation-4-wont-coherently-explain-why.shtml

======
Someone1234
That's a very confused article.

So is the issue that you need to log into your Comcast account in order to
active HBO GO, or is the issue that they're blocking it on the wire directly
(i.e. blocking DNS, HTTP/S, etc)?

If it is to do with having to log into your Comcast account and then that
account somehow authenticates HBO Go apps, then that has absolutely nothing to
do with net neutrality or ISPs in general, and everything to do with the
private business relationship between Comcast and HBO, and also how Comcast
treats its customers.

If this issue is just about the Comcast account used to prove you subscribe to
HBO Go, then why was the author so misleading implying it is about the ISP
side of the business and or net neutrality? Was that on purpose or just poorly
written.

